# Great bodyweight and functional routines



## Zujitsuka (Jan 26, 2005)

Folks, Ross Enamait gives out great free advice on fitness and nutrition.  I urge you to subscribe to his free newsletter by going to www.warriorfitness.com.

I care to warn you, his routines are not for the faint of heart.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jaymeister (Jan 26, 2005)

When I clicked the link, it just redirected me to an online store. I googled the name "Ross Enamait" though, and found this site http://www.warriorforce.com/


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> When I clicked the link, it just redirected me to an online store. I googled the name "Ross Enamait" though, and found this site http://www.warriorforce.com/


 
Need to scroll down sooner!
I went to the wrong site and just bought my 3rd treadmill!
damn!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 26, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Need to scroll down sooner!
> I went to the wrong site and just bought my 3rd treadmill!
> damn!



Ooops!  Sorry folks.  The correct website address is www.warriorforce.com.


----------

